# Booked adult as child and child as adult,does it matter?(Ryanair)



## thedaras (18 Mar 2012)

Hi, Ive just booked a Ryanair flight,and there are three adults and three children.

However when I received the confirmation email,it seems I have put an adult under the child and vice versa,the prices are the same and the names have not changed,just seems I entered the names in the wrong order.

Will this make a difference?
Although when I look at the passenger details it is as follows:There is no mention of child or adult..
6 Passengers
The daras
ETS Levy
Online Check-in
1st Checked Bag (15kg)
The daras
ETS Levy
Online Check-in
1st Checked Bag (20kg)
The daras
ETS Levy
Online Check-in
1st Checked Bag (20kg)
The daras
ETS Levy
Online Check-in
1st Checked Bag (15kg)
The daras
ETS Levy
Online Check-in
1st Checked Bag (20kg)
The daras
ETS Levy
Online Check-in
1st Checked Bag (15kg)


----------



## Bronco Lane (18 Mar 2012)

You could probably hand them a dog licence and they wouldn't notice. Maybe bring an oversized carry on suitcase to distract them though!


----------



## thedaras (18 Mar 2012)

True!
Am just concerned that there would be any issue with this.
I put the names in ,in order of my family and then the mother and child who are coming with us,as I put their names in last,the mother was put in as a child..Really annoyed that I did this!Names and prices are the same,but this is Ryanair!


----------



## justarrived (20 Mar 2012)

It might show up when you try to checkin online putting in the date of births.  but it shouldnt be a problem if the prices were the same.


----------



## elcato (20 Mar 2012)

Intersting. I just checked my last Ryanair flight details and boarding pass. The itinerary has an ADT added at the end to show adult I presume. The boarding pass has no mention of whether you are a child or an adult. Given that all they check is that your passport matches your name then I would say you are fine.


----------



## thedaras (20 Mar 2012)

Ok ,thanks all..
Interesting that if you look up flights on:
www.skyscanner.ie  Children are under 12.
Ryanair,  Children are under 16 
and with Aer Lingus, children are under 11!


----------

